# Our sheep had her first lambs this morning - what do I do now?



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)

We have had 4 sheep for almost a year now.  We wanted some lambs, but had no idea that "Brownie" was even pregnant!  While we were getting ready for school this morning, we looked out as she was just finishing giving birth to 2 sweet little lambs. 
Of course it snowed last night for the first time in weeks and it is FREEZING out!  We brought mom and babies into the garage and dried off the babies - who were freezing.  I am not quite sure what what to do next.  Since we didn't know she was pregnant, there was really nothing done to prepare.  What do we do now?  What should I be looking for as far as momma bonding with the lambs?  One of the lambs is TINY - almost half the size of the other one, and I really don't want to loose her.  (I think they are both girls)
THANKS for any help! 
Aimie


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 24, 2012)

Is mom taking care of (bonding with) the babies?  Does mom look like she has a bag?  Are they nursing?  (Lambs wagging tail while nursing is a sign that they are getting milk.)  The first milk - colostrum  is important.   If all answers are yes, just dip lambs navel in iodine and let mom do her job.  If you are not giving mom grain, or just a little, add some (slowly) to help her milk production.  Good quality hay as well.


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 24, 2012)

Also, on another note, how many of your other sheep are ewes?  Gestation for sheep is approximately 5 months and if you have had them for about a year looks like you have at least 1 ram in there.  So check the other girls and see if you think someone else is pregnant  chances are these wont be your only lambs!


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply!  Mom does look like she has a small bag and babies are definitely trying to nurse.  I have seen them wagging their tales while trying - so hopefully that means it is working!!    We are giving mom some grain and good hay.  

We have 2 other ewes and 1 ram.  I am definitely going to be looking out for more lambs!  Anythings I should be looking for in general?  I obviously missed them this first time. 

THANKS again!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2012)

Have someone hold the ewe while you milk out each teat to be certain the lambs have gotten the waxy plug out. Sometimes they can't do it on their own, especially if they were cold when you found them.  Just use your thumb and forefinger to milk the teat.  

As for signs of lambing (or pregnancy), look for udders on your other girls.    If you notice them away from the flock, seeming restless, or not eating, those all could be signs of labor.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2012)

Congratulations on your new babies!!!!  Yes, what the others said...watch your other ewes...you may be having more babies!!!  

P.S....photos please!!!!  I am a lamb/sheep addict and love seeing photos...sadly, I cannot get photos on here...I am doing something wrong, but can't figure out what.


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)

They are both doing really well.    Mama is nursing both little lambs and they are all happy and warm.
I will post pics as soon as I get some where they aren't blurry from the lambs moving everywhere.  

Thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)

One more question, what size is normal for lambs?  She is a first time mama, and there were 2.  They seem so much smaller than the bottle baby I started out with last spring.  I weighed them tonight and they came in at just over 4 lbs and 5.5 lbs.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 24, 2012)

Depends. What breed are they? Small size can also be because of the poor nutrition since you didn't know she was bred.


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)

They are hair sheep - some type of mixed breed.  Not exactly sure what mixture.


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 25, 2012)

The dam looks like she's Katahdin...or at least part so. Twins for Katahdins (according to the breed registry) should be about 8 lbs. But don't worry--you didn't know mom was bred so don't freak out about the low birth weights. Feed your ewe well now so her milk is nutritious for her lambs so they keep gaining.


----------



## momto5girls (Jan 27, 2012)

Just an update - Both lambs are doing really well! 
The girls decided to name them Chocolate & Fudge (mama's name is Brownie )  They have both gained a little over 1/2 lb in the last 4 days, so I think the three of them are doing well together.

Thanks for all of your help!


----------

